

Data Referenced Journalism and the Media – Still a Long Way to Go Yet? - TalGalili
http://www.r-bloggers.com/data-referenced-journalism-and-the-media-%E2%80%93-still-a-long-way-to-go-yet/

======
feralchimp
Media will be led by their consumers, and to a good first approximation, no
one anywhere (including many talented people in "highly technical" fields) has
a decent grasp of statistics and probability.

Maybe if we didn't wait until university to teach people the unintuitive
stuff, more people would get it or retain it longer. Sadly, for many people
there exists no such thing as an unintuitive truth.

Update: ...or maybe I'm projecting my own faults on more people than is fair.

------
mechanical_fish
This looks like one ambitious dream. I'd be pleased if news articles
consistently offered simple links to primary sources. Even that has quite a
way to go.

